# Is This Gas Line Safe?



## Tom55 (Sep 10, 2014)

Had a gas insert installed into my wood fireplace. 

Never mind the gap I'm taking the picture through (they messed up on the size of the surround…), but is the gas line running within 3" of the insert safe? I was told they couldn't put electrical back there for the fan because it got too hot, but I feel like a gas line back there that close also wouldn't be great…


----------



## hwdemers (Sep 10, 2014)

Seems odd it's not flex but yes it should be fine temp wise.


----------



## Tom55 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. What do you mean flex?


----------



## hwdemers (Sep 10, 2014)

Usually the units are run with a" whisper quiet" flex pipe. They are better suited for the stress of pulling the unit in and out for service


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 11, 2014)

I call BS on the electrical for the fan. I've done it a hundred times & never had an incident nor had an install fail inspection.
I DO agree on the flex pipe or CSS. That copper may kink & inhibit gas flow if that unit has to be pulled out.
I take it you have LP fuel...


----------



## Tom55 (Sep 11, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> I call BS on the electrical for the fan. I've done it a hundred times & never had an incident nor had an install fail inspection.
> I DO agree on the flex pipe or CSS. That copper may kink & inhibit gas flow if that unit has to be pulled out.
> I take it you have LP fuel...



I figured the same thing about the electrical but they told me no. I went with a standing pilot since I really didn't want to run a cord from my fireplace into a wall outlet. Originally I was going to do a wood insert but the hearth/mantle would have had to be completely redone.

I'm curious as to why you presume LP fuel? It is actually natural gas they plumbed in to the basement (about 8' from the fireplace).


----------



## TMonter (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm surprised they used copper for a NG line. Typically they do black iron to within the last 20-40 inches and then do coated stainless flex for the hookup.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 11, 2014)

TMonter said:


> I'm surprised they used copper for a NG line. Typically they do black iron to within the last 20-40 inches and then do coated stainless flex for the hookup.



What HE ^ said. Copper is generally used for LP. 
USA doesn't really narrow down your location for us. 
If you at least listed a state, one of us may know the local 
codes & you might get that install done more correctly...


----------



## Tom55 (Sep 11, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> What HE ^ said. Copper is generally used for LP.
> USA doesn't really narrow down your location for us.
> If you at least listed a state, one of us may know the local
> codes & you might get that install done more correctly...



I'm in Minnesota.


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 11, 2014)

copper isn't to code in my area i dont believe
should be fine on the temps though, as would the electric, especially if in conduit


----------

